# Komplettes HR bestellen



## jam123 (25. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man <nur> ein HR im Roseversand Online-Shop bestellt ?

Und wie ist eure Erfahrungen mit den Xtreme Felgen im Vergleich zu den Mavic Felgen ?


Corr : Hab Roseversand im Titel vergessen .. argh


----------



## user_0815 (25. Mai 2011)

poison bikes...netter konfigurator, wollt ich mir demnächst auch eines bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

